# Pointgold's (Laura) Pebbles is at the Bridge with Gini...



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope Laura doesn't mind me posting but I wanted everyone here that knows her to know that Pebbles went to the Bridge December 29th to be with Gini. She was a little over 13 I think...
My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. This is an especially tough season for losses like this.

Lighting a candle for them: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Please give her my deepest sympathy...it's so hard to lose them. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping Pointgold in our thoughts and prayers. May all the happy memories you hold in your heart bring you comfort.

RIP Pebbles


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. It's always so painful to lose them, no matter how long they have been with us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. RIP, Pebbles.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please tell Laura how sorry I am.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Laura.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

RIP Pebbles. So sorry, Laura.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I will keep PG and her family in my prayers. Thank you for letting us know...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very sorry. Godspeed Pebbles.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so sad. She had just groomed her and had her looking so pretty. Godspeed sweetheart. And big hugs to Laura and family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. RIP dear Pebbles.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Please tell Laura*

How sorry I am for her loss and that I'm thinking of her. Thank you for keeping us up to speed.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP sweet Peebles. Please tell Laura my thoughts are with her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. Give my condolences to Laura. Run free, Pebbles.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Please let Laura know that we're so sorry for the loss of sweet Pebbles.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Pebbles especially during this time of the year. RiP Pebbles


----------



## Sam's dad (Nov 1, 2011)

My heart felt condolences. RIP sweet angel...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry Laura...RIP Pebbles


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Please let Laura know how much we care and will have Laura and her family in our prayers. 

May the wonderful memories of Pebbles help to soften her grief.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So very sorry,.. Run free Pebbles, so very sorry for your loss Laura.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences Laura. Sending you and your family strength.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass our condolences on to Laura for her loss of Pebbles


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Please tell Laura I am so very sorry about Pebbles!!


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

My thoughts are with you Laura. I am so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace Pebbles.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Laura wanted me to thank everyone for their warm thoughts and prayers. Pebbles was very special to her and a link to her most beloved Gini.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny & Maggies Mom*

Penny & Maggies Mom

Thanks for sharing Laura's message.


----------

